# Windows CE .NET 4.2 Run-time License Assessment Tool: July 28



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

The Windows CE .NET 4.2 Run-time License Assessment Tool is designed to assist embedded developers in determining which run-time license applies to the custom operating system image they created using the latest version of Windows CE. This tool does not apply to any derivative platforms or older versions of Windows CE.

Prior to using the tool, please ensure that your image has been successfully built using Platform Builder for Windows CE .NET 4.2 and that a ceconfig.h file has been generated.

Once you have downloaded the tool, browse and select the ceconfig.h file you wish to assess and then start the tool. The tool will then scan your image and determine which run-time license category your image falls under.

There are three run-time license options for Windows CE .NET 4.2:

Windows CE .NET 4.2 Core
Windows CE .NET 4.2 Professional
Windows CE .NET 4.2 Professional Plus

The Windows CE .NET 4.2 Core option is the newest member of the Windows CE .NET family of licenses and is offered at $3 US (estimated retail price). The Run-time License Assessment Tool assumes developers are building an image under the new Core license structure; therefore, it will provide an output file of any components included in the Professional or Professional Plus run-time license. Developers can use the tool to easily determine exactly which features they included in their operating system image that may make their image ineligible for the Core run-time license. Once the output file has been generated, developers then have the option of removing or maintaining the Professional or Professional Plus components.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Processor: 266 MHz Pentium II processor or higher; 500 MHz recommended
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional with Service Pack 2 or Windows XP Professional
Memory: 128 MB of RAM; 192 MB of RAM required to run emulation technologies
Hard Disk: 2.2 GB of available hard disk space for a typical, single microprocessor installation or about 14 GB for installation of entire product, including the Platform Builder tool set
.NET Framework 1.1

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...55-5029-47b4-b86a-11508e821724&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

